# x box help please



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I turnt my x-box 360 on last night and i have a rolling screen.
No red lights and everything else is normal just that the screen is rolling up 
Its not the tv as sky is working fine.

TIA

Robbie


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Checked that all the Cables are ok none fallen out?
Sounds Silly but are you on the correct Channel
Try Turning all off unplugging the Xbox plugging back in and restarting


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

Sounds like a dodgy connection to me (most probably the tv end)


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

All sorted now i turnt on the wrong telly :lol:

Only joking but it is sorted. :thumb:


----------

